# trapping croaker



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys,
Have any of you had any luck trapping croaker with a pinfish trap? I would assume it would be best to bait it with squid (maybe in a mesh bag) and put it where you know the croaker are. I have never accidentaly caught a croaker in my trap, but I have also never targeted them. I was wondering if anyone does target them and if you have any suggestions.
Thanks,
Fisherdad1


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Never tried with a trap .but I go up to bridge pilings with a small hook with squid or piece of shrimp catch all that I want great bottom fishing bait !


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

If you plan on putting a croaker trap where croaker are don't be suprised when said trap is gone! Just sayin had it happen!


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*trapping bait*

never got croakers in great numbers but have mopped up on pigfish using blue crab scraps and shovel nose lobster heads so maybe the bait would make a difference.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It's impossible to consistently catch croaker in a trap!! Lol and if you do find a way to catch them in a trap let me know!!
We hook and line catch all of ours using small circle hooks and squid. We probably catch a few thousand a year and a trap method would be nice!!


----------

